# Weird Anointing Moments



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

I caught Brillo anointing with water from his dish today. It was the weirdest thing! 

I was wondering if anyone else has some weird/funny stories of things/ways that their hedgie anointed. 

Thanks


----------



## avantgarde (Jun 1, 2009)

My hedgehog annointed on my stomach once. H set a berry I bit into on my chest, and he loved it -- the funniest part was him trying to secure himself to bend back, and lick his quills. He would stare at me, and try to back up into my face and stuff, just so he'd have something to lean against. It was hilarious.


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Aww, lol. They really do move funny to get just the right spot covered.


----------



## kristinmarissa (Jan 27, 2009)

I love how weirdly her back is contorted in this picture! She loves orange peels to anoint with (but don't worry, I don't feed her oranges  )
Also I once stupidly left a pink Play-Doh imitation of her in her cage and she anointed with that. I never saw her do it but the pink streaks were a big tip off... :lol:


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

Play doh!!!! why on earth would you put this stuff in with your hedgie? play doh can cause bowel obstruction in humans, much less a tiny hedgie....i would also look into getting a larger cage and wheel, both seem to be WAY too small from the pics you posted.


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

I love watching mine anoint! For some reason I only have 1 that anoints :?

Here is Wicca anointing with my boyfriends greasy hat he wears to work and her favorite our carpet! :shock: 
























Their such little contortionists!


----------



## kristinmarissa (Jan 27, 2009)

@ Dora's Daddy:
I know, the Play-Doh thing was a stupid mistake! At the time I had never seen her anoint so I didn't realize she'd anoint with it! I took it out as soon as I realized. 
But Dude, you need to calm down on the judgmental-ness. Her cage is huge, you can't even tell the size by the pictures. And her wheel is enormous! We already traded up a smaller one for a much, much bigger one. She has plenty of room to run, in both the cage and on the wheel. How can you even tell by the pictures the sizes of these things? You need to calm down!


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

becasue you can see that she nearly reaches from side to side in the pic. and you can see from her size how small the wheel is. hedgehogs need a MINIMUM of 2 sq ft of unobstructed floor space and at least a 12" wheel. I simply trying to point these things out>>>if i had my kid living in the closet you would expect DHS to take them away but a pet can be kept in anything and no one is supposed to say a word


----------



## kristinmarissa (Jan 27, 2009)

Again, @ Dora's Daddy:
That was because of the angle/crop of the pictures. It was not an accurate viewpoint. I know what it looks like in real life, I shouldn't need to be arguing this. But since I obviously do, here are two pictures that give a much more accurate view of the the size of the wheel and cage:

















Please don't compare me keeping my hedgehog in a comfortable space to someone keeping a kid in a closet, that is a ridiculous and offensive comparison.


----------



## APBTkisses (May 23, 2009)

:lol: Sookie had one today...I think it was my tile grout.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Here's the only one I've ever gotten of Lily while she was annointing. It was over baby applesauce, lol.
[attachment=0:2n3c922c]DSC00284.jpg[/attachment:2n3c922c]


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Too cute everyone! 

We ought to have a photo contest - best contortionist or funniest anointing moment or something along those lines.


----------

